# What does L means in L1 L2 L3 for tarantulas, thanks



## Abhorsen (Feb 1, 2020)

What does L means in L1 L2 L3 for tarantulas, thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Feb 1, 2020)

Pretty sure it is  descriptive short-hand for the legs. Lest front leg, left 2nd leg, and so on.


----------



## xjamesx66 (Feb 1, 2020)

Not 100% sure but could it be similar to mantids where each 'L' is an instar? 1st moult L1, 2nd moult L2, 3rd moult L3 etc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vanessa (Feb 1, 2020)

Abhorsen said:


> What does L means in L1 L2 L3 for tarantulas, thanks


Instar level. Each moult is an instar.


----------



## Smotzer (Feb 1, 2020)

I mean that’s how I’ve always referred to instars. L1, L2, etc.


----------



## jrh3 (Feb 1, 2020)

Smotzer said:


> I mean that’s how I’ve always referred to instars. L1, L2, etc.


In the Tarantula world, instar is measured by 1i, 2i, 3i and so on.

In mantid world its L1, L2, L3, etc... L is short for Larvae.

Maybe the OP can clarify if he is speaking of Legs or instar now that he knows they are different.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smotzer (Feb 1, 2020)

jrh3 said:


> In the Tarantula world, instar is measured by 1i, 2i, 3i and so on.
> 
> In mantid world its L1, L2, L3, etc... L is short for Larvae.
> 
> Maybe the OP can clarify if he is speaking of Legs or instar now that he knows they are different.


Yeah I come from the mantid world and insect world!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jrh3 (Feb 1, 2020)

Vanessa said:


> The other post was removed because the same thread was started in both sub-forums. Moderators would not delete your post because it was incorrect. The one in the other sub-forum was removed altogether.
> It is a reference to what instar the animal is at, not what size they are or their anatomy.


Thanks for clarification, I didn’t know there was 2 threads. Had me second guessing myself on the meaning, lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Feb 1, 2020)

jrh3 said:


> In the Tarantula world, instar is measured by 1i, 2i, 3i and so on.
> 
> In mantid world its L1, L2, L3, etc... L is short for Larvae.
> 
> Maybe the OP can clarify if he is speaking of Legs or instar now that he knows they are different.


Here in the states, we refer to the instars as 1i, 2i, 3i and so on...in Europe however, they do often use L1, L2, L3, etc.   Same difference.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Feb 1, 2020)

jrh3 said:


> In the Tarantula world, instar is measured by 1i, 2i, 3i and so on.


In the states it is but in Europe it's either L1/L2 or 1fh/2fh

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Patherophis (Feb 2, 2020)

Note that what we call L/Fh/zv in Europe is not exactly the same thing as US intar.
E.g. 1 L/Fh/zv means spider stage that eats and can be sold, it equals to 2i, and so on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Abhorsen (Feb 3, 2020)

Hi guys, thanks for the reply. But I literally mean the L in L1 L2 L3, I know they're the number of molts but what does L means? In the mantids I know it's larven, but how about in tarantulas?


----------



## corydalis (Feb 3, 2020)

Abhorsen said:


> Hi guys, thanks for the reply. But I literally mean the L in L1 L2 L3, I know they're the number of molts but what does L means? In the mantids I know it's larven, but how about in tarantulas?


It's the abbreviation of larva or larval stage, and yes we use it for tarantulas too (beside mantids, crickets, locusts, moths, etc.).


----------



## RezonantVoid (Feb 3, 2020)

Pretty sure its instar level.

Level 99 means a fully maxed and upgraded tarantula

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## AphonopelmaTX (Feb 3, 2020)

jrh3 said:


> In the Tarantula world, instar is measured by 1i, 2i, 3i and so on.
> 
> In mantid world its L1, L2, L3, etc... L is short for Larvae.
> 
> Maybe the OP can clarify if he is speaking of Legs or instar now that he knows they are different.


Why would mantid enthusiasts count the larval stages when they don't have a larval stage?  The praying mantis has a nymphal stage, but not a larval.  I'm confused with the L_n _(L1, L2, etc.) when used with spiders as well since they don't have a larval stage either; just embryo (egg), postembryo, then start counting instars/ stadia.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## corydalis (Feb 4, 2020)

AphonopelmaTX said:


> Why would mantid enthusiasts count the larval stages when they don't have a larval stage?  The praying mantis has a nymphal stage, but not a larval.  I'm confused with the L_n _(L1, L2, etc.) when used with spiders as well since they don't have a larval stage either; just embryo (egg), postembryo, then start counting instars/ stadia.


People tend to use it as a generic term for every young arthropod, tarantulas included, it’s inaccurate of course, an old habit I guess, that's why most sellers started to give the number of molts after first instar or body length instead (at least here).


----------

